# Meriwether Co



## HunterK

What's goin on fellas? no time better than the present to get the party started!  51 days and counting!


----------



## AustinW26

Getting closer and closer. Can't wait.


----------



## boomhower

cant get here quick enough


----------



## HunterK

Coyotes all over the place, we had a pack of them howlin like crazy right behind our camp Saturday morning!


----------



## Stingray23

Hunter K, don't you hunt over near me in Meriwether off Andrews Mill Rd?


----------



## HunterK

Stingray23 said:


> Hunter K, don't you hunt over near me in Meriwether off Andrews Mill Rd?



Yes Sir.


----------



## AustinW26

I am also off of Andrews mill.


----------



## HunterK

Spent the weekend in the woods, found a few small rubs and tracks everywhere! very encouraging  we were able to bush hog and clear out around some stands and fill the wood pile.....got the new bow this week.....we're ready....can't wait!


----------



## HunterK

Ok guess I'm the only one on here hunting Meriwether 
Lots of sign around, saw five friday night near camp, things are stirrin in the woods


----------



## DCHunter

I had a buddy that went to camp this weekend and saw some too.


----------



## JCBANJO02

They are moving pretty good on the plots right now. I found a white oak that is already dropping with a ton of sign around it that I will be sitting over Saturday morning if I can find a way in without running them off of it. I need some rain also, planted my plot and it hasn't rained since!


----------



## HunterK

JCBANJO02 said:


> They are moving pretty good on the plots right now. I found a white oak that is already dropping with a ton of sign around it that I will be sitting over Saturday morning if I can find a way in without running them off of it. I need some rain also, planted my plot and it hasn't rained since!



Are you with Meriwether Sportsman ?


----------



## deersled

went out today, mostly just riding the 4 wheeler. Foodplots starting to get up (need some rain, ha). Lots of tracks but no fur.


----------



## buckshed

went out yesterday and found a rubline with a fresh scrape and some large tracks...looks promising


----------



## HunterK

Great Bow Opener! weather was spectacular! saw some small bucks and a few does, nothing we could get a shot at though. Lots of tracks and sign around.


----------



## JCBANJO02

HunterK said:


> Are you with Meriwether Sportsman ?





no im in little red oak. we are off of 362 close to the greenville side.


----------



## deersled

not much activity on our place (if everyone's telling the truth, ha!). one 120# doe taken yesterday. Anybody else got any timber cutting going on? They say they are gonna cut as many hardwoods as they can get to. Kinda sucks, but its part of the game, I guess. But I don't think they pay any attention to the "buffer zone" around creeks. Take a look on the west side of the bridge off McWilliams-Barber.


----------



## HunterK

deersled said:


> not much activity on our place (if everyone's telling the truth, ha!). one 120# doe taken yesterday. Anybody else got any timber cutting going on? They say they are gonna cut as many hardwoods as they can get to. Kinda sucks, but its part of the game, I guess. But I don't think they pay any attention to the "buffer zone" around creeks. Take a look on the west side of the bridge off McWilliams-Barber.



We can hear em from our place, gonna be down early next week and do some recon on where they are and where they're goin, last week we could barley hear em now they are right on top of us.  We're seeing alot of deer just cant get any shots, if this keeps up gun season might be much better than last year. Last year was bad for us


----------



## DCHunter

deersled said:


> not much activity on our place (if everyone's telling the truth, ha!). one 120# doe taken yesterday. Anybody else got any timber cutting going on? They say they are gonna cut as many hardwoods as they can get to. Kinda sucks, but its part of the game, I guess. But I don't think they pay any attention to the "buffer zone" around creeks. Take a look on the west side of the bridge off McWilliams-Barber.


 If they're not honoring the buffers, there's some mighty powerful organizations that might be interested.


----------



## deersled

oops!!! i meant on the EAST side, lol. Although, I believe they have started on the west side also.


----------



## HunterK

deersled said:


> oops!!! i meant on the EAST side, lol. Although, I believe they have started on the west side also.


It's mostly pines back there isn't it?? looking at airial maps looks to me the only hardwoods are in the creek beds back in that area. I'll be down this weekend, gotta take a look at this....interesting


----------



## deersled

HunterK said:


> It's mostly pines back there isn't it?? looking at airial maps looks to me the only hardwoods are in the creek beds back in that area. I'll be down this weekend, gotta take a look at this....interesting



Yeah, I thought the same thing. Doesn't seem like there's enough hardwood to go to the trouble. But most of it is right along the creek. I was told the price for hardwood had quadrupled, so I guess they gonna get what they can.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

They cut ours before the season started, but had to pull out with all the rain. Supposed to be back sometime this month. I hate it because we have been seeing tons of deer, saw 7 diff bucks (3 shooters) and probably 8-10 does on the 2nd weekend. 

Does anybody know anything about the high fence off Arbor Chapel/ Hardy road? Is it a hunting club?


----------



## Trigabby

That is JD Drew's place.. Part of his "Diamond Drake" property...


----------



## deersled

got a doe monday night.


----------



## BigYves

anyone hunt near Greenville. off 27. just trying to see whos close to me


----------



## WickedTider

362 just west of Luthersville Rd here.


----------



## jandrewdawson

I've got a place to hunt off of Oakland Rd near Beaver Lake golf club.  Let me know if anyone else is in that area.


----------



## HuntFan

jandrewdawson said:


> I've got a place to hunt off of Oakland Rd near Beaver Lake golf club.  Let me know if anyone else is in that area.



Are you in "Rattlin Racks"?


----------



## buckshed

Our property is off Oakland road..and mt carmel......deer hitting food plots hard...white oaks still green and not falling much


----------



## fowlmeat08

Killed a doe Friday evening on food plot. Saw 9 more before I got out of the stand to find her.  A lot of does with twins. All the shooters are nocturnal from what I can tell from trail cam pics.  Cant wait till rut!  Didn't hunt Saturday but saw three Sunday morning. Only buck was a small 7 Friday evening.  Hunting in St. Marks close to Hwy 100.


----------



## deersled

fowlmeat08 said:


> Killed a doe Friday evening on food plot. Saw 9 more before I got out of the stand to find her.  A lot of does with twins. All the shooters are nocturnal from what I can tell from trail cam pics.  Cant wait till rut!  Didn't hunt Saturday but saw three Sunday morning. Only buck was a small 7 Friday evening.  Hunting in St. Marks close to Hwy 100.



Good job on the doe! I've noticed the "twin thing" too. Population looks good. Haven't seen a buck yet, though


----------



## BigYves

Ive noticed our population is really strong again. Also we stayed out of the property a lot this summer and they are walking a lot more in the daylight hours. also we have a designated bedding area and that has helped a lot.


----------



## Paulding Mark

Well truck is loaded and I will be going down till monday when ever I can slip out of work. Food plots were looking Good last weekend can't wait to see them sence the rain. I hunt around Hwy 362 & Hwy 54. We were seeing Doe and young Bucks last weekend in food plots the last 30 min. of daylight. Good luck to all & BE SAFE!!!


----------



## WickedTider

Paulding Mark said:


> Well truck is loaded and I will be going down till monday when ever I can slip out of work. Food plots were looking Good last weekend can't wait to see them sence the rain. I hunt around Hwy 362 & Hwy 54. We were seeing Doe and young Bucks last weekend in food plots the last 30 min. of daylight. Good luck to all & BE SAFE!!!



I am about 5 miles west of you. Just west of 362 and Luthersville rd. Does hitting plots hard. Seeing small bucks as well. Same story as the rest of y'all with the twins.
Good luck guys


----------



## Deerhunter9

Is anyone near Stricklandtown Rd.? Saw 1 doe with 2 fawns and 3 bucks, none were shooters and all were in the afternoon.


----------



## cophunter308

I'm in a club in Manchester. I hunted Saturday and Monday. I saw 6 small bucks, 4 doe and 5 unknown sex. I saw a small 8pt, 4pt and an unknown deer in a food plot and everything else was in the woods. We don't have many white oaks dropping yet but the deer were eating what had falling and were also eating around the pin oaks and browse. We had 2 doe, 2 coyotes and 1 hog killed over the weekend. We had two reports of small bucks chasing. No one reported seeing a shooter buck. I saw deer movement throughout the day on both days that I hunted.


----------



## Paulding Mark

*Smokepole at work*

I hunted Satuaday, Sunday, & Monday morning. I killed 2 Doe's Saturday Morning in the hardwoods eating. No White oaks yet!!.  I saw Doe's & young Buck's ever time I hunted. What I am seeing is the deer seem to be in the woods in the morning and hitting the food plots in the evening.


----------



## WickedTider

Looking forward to camping this rifle opening weekend. Everyone stay safe and good luck.


----------



## WickedTider

Saturday afternoon bumped a nice buck out of a food plot at 345 on way to stand. Before dark had 8 does and a 3pt come and feed in the plot. Nothing this morning.


----------



## Deerhunter9

Saturday afternoon saw 2 does, both with fawns, one had twins, and 4 bucks all but one were 1 1/2 year olds. Two big bodied deer walked out into the food plot right after shooting light as well but couldn't tell what they were. Hopefully when the rut comes they will come out a little earlier.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Bigger bucks are cruising during the day. Odessadale area


----------



## CAL90

Saw 3 does this weekend. All were seen in the mornings.


----------



## cophunter308

I saw a 6pt and a doe Saturday evening around 6:50. Those were the only two deer I saw all weekend.


----------



## WickedTider

I'm hoping the rut stays true this year in my part of the county. Off work Nov 2 thru the 10th. That is usually the magic time at our place.


----------



## JCBANJO02

Im with you Tider. Hope this cold front kicks things into high gear!!!


----------



## WickedTider

Saw a solo doe this morning at 745, and then at 1015 I spot a buck out about 300 yards. Decent buck but couldnt tell exactly how many points. 30 minutes later a Yote came trailing the buck. I shot at it and apparently missed low.

It was good to see a bigger buck out walking at 1015 in the morning.


----------



## thebuckslayer

*8 point!*

Buddy of mine shot this 8 point this morning in Greenville. It came in cruising for does, he let it walk at first and then grunted it back up and couldn't resist.


----------



## buckshed

Its getting hot in Meriwether...saw a few bucks fighting this evening...then some chasing....then I put the hammer down on a nice 8 pt


----------



## Slasher

It's on... And with the cooler weather, it would be a good day to be sick tomorrow!!!!


----------



## HuntFan

Was definitely "ON" this past weekend.  Our group saw 6 shooters but let them all walk (actually a 135" 8 Pointer put the slip on my GF).  This coming week should be red hot........


----------



## WickedTider

I hunted this afternoon and had a couple does come into the food plot and feed for the last 30 minutes of light. No shots heard and no bucks?


----------



## HuntFan

*Full Moon*



HuntFan said:


> Was definitely "ON" this past weekend.  Our group saw 6 shooters but let them all walk (actually a 135" 8 Pointer put the slip on my GF).  This coming week should be red hot........



Boy was I wrong, four of us hunted from daylight til 10AM, 11AM-1PM, & 4-dark Sat & saw 2 does & a small 7 pointer between us all.  Not much better Sunday.

Oh well, we had a good weekend with great friends & family.  Hopefully things will change as the moon starts darkening.


----------



## deersled

any of you guys hunt "Big 10" club? or close to McWilliams-Barber rd?


----------



## gacracker1

My buddy shot an 11 pointer in Greenville this morning.It was chasing a doe and it was in full rut.


----------



## ddoctor

We have had people hunting most of the time from the 6th through the 19th and never saw a lot of chasing or large bucks.  Mainly does and small bucks.  Did we miss something or this is an unusual year for the rut?  Headed down tomorrow maybe something will change.


----------



## Longhorn 16

I had a shooter pass by me Sunday am. Tagged out already so just enjoyed watching a 140 plus buck do his thing. We have been on this property for eight years and this season has been way better than previous seasons. I think we are seeing the result of being patient and letting them mature.


----------



## Erik2500

Does anybody hunt near or off King Road West of Greenville?  Our deer sightings have been way down, but had a great early season.


----------



## mbs0983

Near luthersville sightings way down but great early season


----------



## livetohunt

Things have really slowed down now..All the scrapes on my land are not being hit anymore, and bucks are moving back to night-time feeding patterns. They are killing my big and beasty food plot though..I have seen some buck activity lately on cameras during the late morning.


----------



## WickedTider

Had a 5pt come in a plot 12-15-13 at 5:25 acting strange and looking back in pines. 5:35 a decent 8pt comes out. They looked like they were wanting to fight, but the 5pt eventually backed down. I ended up taking the 8pt to close out my buck season. It was a rare late season buck for our place.


----------



## Stingray23

Hunted yesterday. Between me and a buddy we saw 17 deer all in the morning. He saw nine and I saw eight. I watched a 2.5 yr old 8 pointer dog a group of does. He actually cost me a shot on the biggest doe when he showed up and broke up the party.


----------



## RutthenStrut

WickedTider said:


> Had a 5pt come in a plot 12-15-13 at 5:25 acting strange and looking back in pines. 5:35 a decent 8pt comes out. They looked like they were wanting to fight, but the 5pt eventually backed down. I ended up taking the 8pt to close out my buck season. It was a rare late season buck for our place.



Congratulation's , after November we don't see to many bucks!


----------



## Paulding Mark

*2013 Season update!!!*

I would have to say We had a very good Hunting season at our place this year.  Ever member was able to  put Food on there table and most were able to take a decent Buck. At Our place Hunting was real good early season but it got harder in December. Our Food plots looked great all year thank's to all the rain. We might should have taken more a few more doe's at our place but all and all we had a great year. I was able to take this 8pt Nov. 5 at 7:15am.


----------



## benbishop6602

*meriwether co.*

Looking forward to 2014 season returning to meriwether co. club with great genetics and EQUAL ACCESS to 4300 acres!


----------

